# Saroj's Invisible Seaming Technique



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Saroj first offered her invisible seaming technique to participants of her Criss-Cross Scarf Workshop on KP:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3709058&t=187220

She has advanced her computer skills and is now offering her technique to the masses on YouTube. Whoohoo!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will try this method. I don't seem to do a good job
with the mattress stitch.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

GinB said:


> Saroj first offered her invisible seaming technique to participants of her Criss-Cross Scarf Workshop on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3709058&t=187220
> 
> She has advanced her computer skills and is now offering her technique to the masses on YouTube. Whoohoo!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't have anything to sew up right now but will bookmark this to try the next time. How does the finished piece compare to one done with the mattress stitch?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for the video. I'm lousy at seaming, so this is going to come in real handy.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for this video. She didn't specify, but are the edges slip the first and knit the last? Is that how you get loose stitch on one side and tight on the other? Could someone explain this to me? Many thanks


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

The chart in this link (for the Bickford invisible seaming method) shows that there are two parts to each stitch, a loose side and a tight side:

http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

GinB said:


> The chart in this link (for the Bickford invisible seaming method) shows that there are two parts to each stitch, a loose side and a tight side:
> 
> http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/


Thank you. I never noticed this on the stitches before. Probably why I have been such a miserable seamer. I'll do a swatch. Thank you. Have bookmarked this Bickford page and the U-tube for future reference.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> Thanks so much for this video. She didn't specify, but are the edges slip the first and knit the last? Is that how you get loose stitch on one side and tight on the other? Could someone explain this to me? Many thanks


Knit a swatch in stocking stitch without any special edge treatment and you will see the loose stitch on one side and the tight stitch on the other.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> Knit a swatch in stocking stitch without any special edge treatment and you will see the loose stitch on one side and the tight stitch on the other.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

GinB said:


> Saroj first offered her invisible seaming technique to participants of her Criss-Cross Scarf Workshop on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3709058&t=187220
> 
> She has advanced her computer skills and is now offering her technique to the masses on YouTube. Whoohoo!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks I would like to try this method for seaming hats. I like the matress stitch but not the ridge that it leaves on the back.


GinB said:


> Saroj first offered her invisible seaming technique to participants of her Criss-Cross Scarf Workshop on KP:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3709058&t=187220
> 
> She has advanced her computer skills and is now offering her technique to the masses on YouTube. Whoohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link - will definitely be trying this always seem to have issues doing mattress stitch LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

she made that sound so easy... thanks for sharing


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank You ~ This looks really easy!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

That certainly looks easy enough to do, doesn't it? I will give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

One I wasn't familiar with but it looks easy. Thanks for sharing I'll have to try it!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like a very nice method. I'll be giving it a try. Thank you and Saroj!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. Seaming is such a challenge for me. Even the mattress stitch; some times it looks great; some times not so much.

Pzoe


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I believe I will like this better than the mattress stitch. When I finish the baby sweater I'm working on I will definitely try this out.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Ginb and Saroj.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> thanks I would like to try this method for seaming hats. I like the matress stitch but not the ridge that it leaves on the back.


Same here! And also I often have trouble finding those bars in mattress stitch. I watched this video, and I think I can do it! Thank you so much for sharing GinB and Saroj!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------

